# Bateria para amplificador portatil



## federico_156_78 (Ene 28, 2009)

Tengo hecho un amplificador con un tda2003 y lo queria usar para llevar a cualquier lado 
el tema es el siguiente.. viendo x google .q si se pone dos baterias o pilas en serie los miliampers se suman, y si las pones en paralelo se suma su voltaje.. es cierto esto   ...
basandome en esa teoria hice este esquema de lo que seria la bateria para el amplificador   
me serviria?¿ o q me recomiendan ?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 28, 2009)

Si es cierto lo de la combinacion serie/paralelo en baterias, pero te falta considerar varias cosas en tu arreglo

De entrada la combinacion paralelo tiene que realizarse con baterias del mismo voltaje, veo que en tu caso que estas poniendo baterias de 1.2V en paralelo con una de 9V, esto esta mal por que estas forzando las baterias de 1.2V a que traten de dar una carga de 9V que las puede sobrecalentar y dañarlas

En cuanto a la conexion serie se trata de realizar usando baterias de la misma corriente o considerando que la corriente maxima que exige el circuito no sea mayor que la corriente minima que puede dar una bateria, es decir, si tienes una carga que exige 1A y le conectas una bateria de 500mA estas forzando la bateria a que de mas carga en menos tiempo y la puede dañar, aunque esto varia segun el tipo de quimica en la pila que uses, existen ciertos tipos de pilas que SI pueden soportar mayor descarga en menos tiempo

Lo explico de otro modo, una bateria que dice 2A/hr quiere decir que te puede dar 2A en una hora antes de agotarse, a este numero se le denomina 1C, si tu colocas esta bateria en un circuito que exige 4A/hr estas descargando la bateria a 2C, y si la pones en uno que exiga 8A/hr la estas descargando a 4C

Ahora una bateria de Ni-Cd puede soportar corrientes que exigan maximo 20C, mientras que una de plomo acido solo llega a soportar unas 5C, este numero es importante considerarse para no sobrecalentar la pila y dañarla

tambien puedes informaciónrmarte en este tema:

http://topcoding.blogspot.com/2012/02/baterias-comparativa-litio-nimh-nicd.html


----------



## federico_156_78 (Ene 28, 2009)

gracias por contestar tan rapido     
entonces lo que tendria que hacer  es poner en paralelo 10 pilas para llegar a los 12v? y despues pongo unas par en serie para aumentar el "amperaje"?


----------



## berto198 (Ene 28, 2009)

hola,pero creo que es al reves ,en serie se suman los voltajes y en paralelo el amperaje,tendrias que poner 10 pilas de 1,2 v en serie,si son recargables.


----------



## federico_156_78 (Ene 28, 2009)

O me convendría usar baterias recargables de gel de 12v y 7a ?
Alguna otra idea ?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 28, 2009)

Mmm..  para 12V /7A la opcion mas viable que veo es usar plomo acido o gel como sugieres... la segunda opcion seria usar arreglos de niquel-cadmio pero es mas cara...


----------



## federico_156_78 (Ene 29, 2009)

buenas   
revolviendo por mi casa ... viendo si tenia alguna bateria.. encontre una bateria de 12v y 23ampers   puede ser esto? pero me sorprendi por su reducido tamaño aca les dejo una fotitos de comparacion
PD:la bateria (o pila) la saque de un timbre inalambrico


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 29, 2009)

Ahora veo claro.... 

Pero no creo que sea de 23A, de echo hasta dudaria que fuera de 2.3A, seria cuestion de conseguir las hojas de datos para ver la corriente real... luego los fabricantes son muy mañosos y manipulan la propaganda, te dicen "esta bateria es de 2.2Ah" pero no te dicen en que tiempo de descarga o que solo es para corrientes picos de corta duracion


----------



## federico_156_78 (Ene 29, 2009)

no creo que tenga datashet ya que la pila me vino con el timbre y es generica,bah creo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> ... luego los fabricantes son muy mañosos y manipulan la propaganda, te dicen "esta bateria es de 2.2Ah" pero no te dicen en que tiempo de descarga o que solo es para corrientes picos de corta duracion



  Si te dicen que la batería es de 2.2Ah eso significa que la batería se descarga por completo si le sacás 2.2 amperes durante una hora, si le sacás 1.1 amperes te dura 2 horas y así siguiendo. No hace falta mas nada para especificar la capacidad de una batería...

Saludos!


----------



## federico_156_78 (Ene 29, 2009)

la bateria dice :12v 23A
asi talcual dice ...
si esa información es correcta me serviria perfectamente ..
PD: la bateria no es recargable.
otro tema .. cuanto me saldria una pila o bateria de esas caracteristicas?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 30, 2009)

> la bateria dice :12v 23A
> asi talcual dice ...
> si esa información es correcta me serviria perfectamente ..
> PD: la bateria no es recargable.
> otro tema .. cuanto me saldria una pila o bateria de esas caracteristicas?



Una de ese tamaño en plomo acido debe estar en unos 20 usd aprox..


----------



## federico_156_78 (Ene 30, 2009)

ayer me avia kedado con la duda de la pila o bateris como le quieran llamar.. y tenia unos coolers de 40mmx40mm de 12v.. y los conecte a la pila y me andubo sin problemas.. despues le conecte un led de 12v verde.. y prendio sin problemas .. con eso llege a la conclusion de q la pila es de 12v... el temas es lo de los ampers  :x como puedo medir su amperaje ?


----------



## soschorni (Ene 31, 2009)

La verdad no veo necesario tanto trabajo, con una vateria de 9v creo que te anda, no al maximo de su volumen (10w) pero a unos 7 u 8 wats seguro.
Por que el TDA2003, si no me equivoco, necesita un rango de voltage entre los 8 y los 18 y consume unos 50ma como maximo segun su datasheet.
Por el tda2003 con una bateria de 9 alcanza, lo que hay que saber es el amperaje de tu o tus parlantes.
Sino comprate una bateria de 12v recargable de masomenos 500ma o 1a que te anda como trompada
Pero mejor, espera la respuesta de alguien que sabe mas del tema, yo recien empiezo con esto.


----------



## juanchooo (Mar 16, 2011)

yo te recomiendo ua bateria de gel de 12v o 6 segun con cuanto lo aliemtas al circuito,y si es mucho regulalo con un regulador tipo L7805 por ejemplo para regularlo a 5v,te lo regula justito ademas luego puedes recargar la bateria.....


----------



## arias887 (Mar 19, 2011)

Bateria Alcalina GP23AE...

esa es la referencia...
es una bateria, perdon, pila de 12v y posee una carga de mas o menos 50mah...

http://www.gpbatteries-es.com.hk/html/techinfo/photo_alkaline.asp
http://www.gpbatteries.com/pic/GP23AE.pdf


----------

